# سؤال : ماهي قوى القص ؟ ولماذا نستعمل أساور لمقاومتها ؟



## الوليد أبو خالد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

حاولت أن أتخيلها فلم أفلح ؟؟

لماذا نستعمل أساور لتجاوز قوى القص ...


عندما نستعمل تسليح في أماكن العزم السالب " الشد " .. هذا واضح ومنطقي جدًا .. لمنع حدوث الشّد
حيث أن الاسمنت مقاومته ضعيفة على الشد ..

أما قوى القص ؟ فلم افهم ماهي على الواقع ؟ ما تمثل القيمة العظمى لقوى القص ؟

لماذا نستعمل أساور حتى نتجازوها ؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعتبر القص في الخرسانة من اكثر الظواهر تعقيدا وهناك عدة مفاهيم يمكن فهمه من خلالها....
مبدئيا يمكن اعتباره عبارة عن قوة تعمل على انزلاق مقاطع الخرسانة عن بعضها ويؤدي لحصول مركبة شد مائلة والقاعدة ان الشد يتم مقاومته بحديد في اتجاه الشد او التشقق وهذا يمكن تحقيقه عن طريق Bent up bars لكن نظرا لصعوبته عمليا فيتم عمل الكانات (الاساور)
صورة توضح التشققات المائلة الناتجة من القص


----------



## م توني (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا استاذنة الازهري . شرح بسيط بمعنى وافي . واضيف معلومة بسيطة كل ماكان المسافات بين كانة واخرى قليلة كلما زادت مقاومة القص .. وتاثير قوى القص من اصعب مشاكل المنشأ


----------



## ماجدان (12 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

إضافه لما جاء به الدكتور بن الأزهرى 

قوى القص = Shear Force = هى القوى الموازيه للقطاع وفى حالتنا هذه هو قطاع الكمره 

ولو أستخدمنا صورة بن الأزهرى الرائعه لتوضح قطاع الكمره والقوى المؤثره ماوزيه للقطاع





هذه القوى تحاول فصل قطاع الكمره فى الحيز التى تؤثر به القوه عن باقى القطاع و ودفعه للأسفل 
بينما جساءة باقى قطاع الكمره وتثبيته مع المنشأه يحاول أن يمنع ذلك فيتولد رد فعل مساوى تقريبا فى مقدار القوى الموازيه ولكنه يكون عكسه فى الإتجاه 





ونظرا لعدم التساوى فى توزيع القوى وجساءة قطاع الكمره 
نجد أن القوى المؤثره والمضاده يبتعدان عن بعضهما لضمان السيطره على القطاع 
فيتولد فيما بينهما ما يعرف بمركبة الشد المائله Diagonal Tention ويكون بزاويه حوالى 45 درجه مع الأفقى 





وعندما لا يوجد التسليح الازم لمقاومته يحدث الشرخ إلى أن يتم الإنهيار التام 





وبدراسة وتحليل ذلك القطاع 
نعلم اتجاهات الشرخ الحادث بالقطاع ناتج القوى المؤثره عليه 
فنصمم التسليح لمقاومة هذا الشرخ 

وحقيقة أن مقاومة الشرخ مأخوذه عن 
الخياط " أنظر كيف يخيط قطع القماش " 

هكذا نحن نخيط شروخ القطاع ولكن الفرق 
هو أن الخياط يخيط بعد القطع 
ونحن نخيط قبل القطع لمنع حدوث القطع 

وكالخياط نجعل التسليح عمودى على الشرخ ليمنع حدوثه 

الطريقه الأولى امقاومة قوى القص

أستخدام الكانات 





وحقيقة فإن الكانات لا تكون عموديه على الشرخ 100 % ولكن لصعوبة تنفيذها عموديه لأنه سوف يتطلب وضعها مائله يتم تنفيذها بهذا الشكل 
وهذا يجعلنا أيضا نستخدم فرعى الكانه فقط " ارجل الكانه الرأسيه " لأن الشروخ تتكون على جانبى الكمره ماره بالقطاع ولا تتكون على أعلى واسفل القطاع 
ولكن ايضا لصعوبة تنفيذ وتثبيت فرعين فقط يتم تنفيذ الكانه كامله مستطيله " كانه صندوق " 

الطريقه الثانيه لمقاومة قوى القص  
أستخدام الحديد المكسح ..... وبنفس نظرية الخياط نجد 





وبالطبع وكما هو معروف لا يمكن الاستغناء عن وجود الكانات 
فيكون التسليح هكذا 





لا تنسى أبدا نظرية الخياط 
ستجد دائما التسليح عمودى على الشرخ 

والله المستعان


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله على هذا الشرح القيم من اساتذتنا 

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> إضافه لما جاء به الدكتور بن الأزهرى
> 
> ...



ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ..فرق بين شرح الاساتذة زي حضرتك وشرح الافندية اللي زيي...ربنا يحفظكم ويزيدكم

اضافة بسيطة جدا وعدمها لا ينقص من قيمة الشرح بالطبع..وانما اضيفها حتى نستفيد كلنا


> فيتولد فيما بينهما ما يعرف بمركبة الشد المائله Diagonal Tention ويكون بزاويه حوالى 45 درجه مع الأفقى


المفهوم الذي يتم من خلاله فهم تسليح القص هو ما يعرف بTruss analogy وملخصه ان القوة المطبقة على الكمرة تتحول الى قوة شد وضغط ..اما قوة الضغط فيتم مقاومتها بالخرسانة ويتم التاكد من صلاحية المقطع لذلك بالمعادلة ادناه
v<0.8 (fcu)^0.5
هذه المعادلة في الكود البريطاني واظن معادلة الكود المصري قريبة منها..
وبالنسبة للشد فاذا كانت قيمته صغيرة جدا اصغر من vc (وهو القص الذي تستطيع الخرسانة تحمله بدون تسليح قص) او نصفها لمزيد من الاحتياط (كما في الكود البريطاني) فلا نحتاج لتسليح الشد واذا كانت الخرسانة لا تتحمل الشد الناتج من القص لوحدها فنقوم بالتسليح للقص


----------



## سهيل البابلي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل الاخوان على هذا الشرح الوافي وبصراحه معلومات قيمه نستفاد منها في المستقبل انشالله وفي عملنا 
جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي


----------



## jirar (12 سبتمبر 2010)

تحية وبعد...
الشرح اعلاه وافي 100% ... ويمكن ان يكون الملف المرفق مفيدا ايضاً​


----------



## ماجدان (13 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ما شاء الله ما شاء الله ..فرق بين شرح الاساتذة زي حضرتك وشرح الافندية اللي زيي...ربنا يحفظكم ويزيدكم
> 
> اQUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## خلوف العراقي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً أساتذتي ازهري وماجدان ..

قربت الصورة إلى مخيلتي واتضحت بشكل كافي والحمد لله .. أشكركم جزي الشكر على الشرح الوافي ..


لكن اسأل .. 
بناء على هذا وأن الشد يكون بشكل مائل ..
هل أستطيع أن أوفر الحديد .. في الجائز .. وأضع فقط قضيبين متوازيين في طرفي المقطع ..
ألحمهما بحديد التسليح الطولي ؟؟؟






هل نظريًا وعمليًا الفكرة صحيحة أم يوجد خطأ ؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الوليد أبو خالد قال:


> شكرا جزيلاً أساتذتي ازهري وماجدان ..
> 
> قربت الصورة إلى مخيلتي واتضحت بشكل كافي والحمد لله .. أشكركم جزي الشكر على الشرح الوافي ..
> 
> ...



نظريا نعم بالنسبة للقص المقاومة الفعلية تتم عن طريق vertical legs يعني قوائم الكانة ان صح التعبير...بدليل ان تسليح التقب في البلاطات المسطحة flat slabs وهو نوع من انواع القص تتم مقاومته بما يشبه ال studs وهي عبارة عن قضبان قائمة....
لكن عمليا ستجد ان الاسهل ان نستعمل كانة كاملة سواء مغلقة او مفتوحة...

بالنسبة للي Torsion وينتج عنه ايضا قص فتتم مقاومته بكانة يشترط ان تكون مغلقة لانه يعمل في الاتجاه الافقي والرأسي


----------



## karimco (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على السؤال القيم و الردود والشرح الكافي


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرًا جزيلأ استاذنا .. الأزهري ..

أتمنى أن تفيدني أيضًا وبقية المهندسين .. في هذا الموضوع ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220030.html

وأكون لك من الشاكرين ..


----------



## ياسر تورك (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله عليكم يا جماعه انا حاسس انى رجعت تانى لقلعة العلم وهى جامعه الآسكندرية وسط أساتذتى العظام بجد ربنا يوفقكم انتوا مش بتحجبوا العلم


----------



## ماجدان (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الوليد أبو خالد قال:


> شكرا جزيلاً أساتذتي ازهري وماجدان ..
> 
> قربت الصورة إلى مخيلتي واتضحت بشكل كافي والحمد لله .. أشكركم جزي الشكر على الشرح الوافي ..
> 
> ...



لأ لحظه بقى يا أخونا ....... لحسن انا فهمى على قدى 
انا مش فاهم حاجه 
أنت ياعم الدكتره ايش فهمت من كلام الأخ الوليد ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لأن الصوره توضح قوى تسبب عزوم 
والشروخ اللى بصوره ناتج عزوم موجبه على الكمره تقاوم بالحديد السفلى 

----------------------

آه كويس انى أفتكرت 
مهندس خالد عايز كراك اتوكاد 2010 
متنساش ... وحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات .... آه لا تحلف بغير الله ابدا 

والله المستعان


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لأ لحظه بقى يا أخونا ....... لحسن انا فهمى على قدى
> انا مش فاهم حاجه
> أنت ياعم الدكتره ايش فهمت من كلام الأخ الوليد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



ممممممم لا الصورة جاهزة وأنا رسمت عليها الخطوط الحمراء ..
لكن افهم من كلامك بوضعنا الحديد .. أسفل الكمرة مكان الشد .. نكون تغلبنا على هذه الشروخ تماماً ..

والأساور .. تقوم فقط بمقاومة التشققات في جسم الكمرة .. ؟


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بالمختصر ..

التسليح الطولاني .. ( الأسياخ ) ..
نستعملها لمقاومة الشد فقط في ألياف البيتون ( الخرسانة ) .. العلوية والسفلية ..

أما التسليح العرضاني بالأساور .. 
فيستعمل لتعزيز مقاومة الشد داخل بنية البيتون نفسه .. أي إضافة ألياف تقاوم الشد إلى جسم الخرسانة ..

بينما التسليح الطولاني ليس له علاقة بجسم الخرسانة .. وفي حال كان تدلي الجسر ( عمقه - ارتفاعه ) كبير ..
فإنه سيكون معرض للتشققات بشكل كبير مالم يتم تسليحه بالأساور ..

هل صحيح ما توصلت إليه .. ؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> لكن اسأل ..
> بناء على هذا وأن الشد يكون بشكل مائل ..
> هل أستطيع أن أوفر الحديد .. في الجائز .. وأضع فقط قضيبين متوازيين في طرفي المقطع ..
> ألحمهما بحديد التسليح الطولي ؟؟؟


كان جوابي على هذا السؤال والذي فهمته انه يستفسر عن استبدال الكانات المستطيلة بقضيبن رأسيين...الجواب ان ذلك ممكن نظريا لان الاجزاء الافقية لا تدخل في مقاومة القص العادي ...بخلاف الناتج من اللي...وهو شبيه بتسليح الثقب في البلاطات المسطحة...سبق مناقشته وانه يمكن استحدام الكانات في حالة السمك كبير نسبيا كما يمكن استخدام studs وهي شبيهة بالشكل الذي اقترحه الزميل الوليد


مرفق كراك 2010


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الوليد أبو خالد قال:


> بالمختصر ..
> 
> التسليح الطولاني .. ( الأسياخ ) ..
> نستعملها لمقاومة الشد فقط في ألياف البيتون ( الخرسانة ) .. العلوية والسفلية ..
> ...



انت بهذه الطريقة ادخلتالخرسانة كلها في بعض ..الفكرة ان التسليح الواحد قد يكون له اكثر من وظيفة ...
اولا لا بد من معرفة انواع القوى المؤثرة على الكمرة وتاثيرها فمنها
أولا العزوم وتؤدي لحصول اجهادات شد وضغط مباشر
ثانيا القص وهو قوة رأسية تؤدي لحصول قص في مستوى سطح المقطع...
ثالثا القص وتؤدي لعمل فتل وهو عبارة عن اجهادات داخلية مركبة من النوعين ..يعني قص واجهادات مباشرة....

التسليح الطولي longitudinal reinforcement يستخدم لمقاومة الاجهادات المباشرة Normal stresses سواء كانت شد او ضغط ...في مكان الشد اسفل المقطع مثلا تقوم بمقاومة الشد كاملا ...في الضغط تساهم مع الخرسانة في حالة ان الخرسانة غير كافية وحدها لتحمل اجهاد الضغط
بالنسبة للقص يتم تحويله الى قوة ضغط وشد (غير الشد والضغط الناتج من العزم اعلاه فذاك اجهاد عمودي وهذا اجهاد في اتجاه السطح) ويتم تحمل الضغط بالخرسانة واخذ الشد بالكانات 
بالنسبة للي ينتج نوعين من الاجهاد فيتم مقاومته بتسليح طولي اضافي اضافة الى كانات مع ملاحظة ان القص الناتج من اللي يكون في الاتجاهين الراسي والافقي بخلاف العادي فهو رأسي فقط وبالتالي لا بد من مقاومة هذا القص بكانات مغلقة....
ما سبق عبارة عن كيفية تحمل المقطع للقوة المسلطة عليه ...
عندما نقوم بتحميل كمرة فانه تحدث فيها تشوهات... مهما كانت قوة المقطع ...هنا لا بد من ان نتأكد من ان هذه التشوهات لا تؤثر على المستخدم وراحته وكفاءة المبنى وعدم تسب الرطوبة للحديد ..من اهم المتطلبات التي نتاكد منها الا تعدى التشققات في الخرسانة الحد المسموح به وهذا يؤثر فيه بشكل كبير توضع القضبان الطولية والمسافات بينها ..بمعنى اخر ان التسليح الطولي اضافة لكونه يقاوم اجهادات الشد فان توزيعه يساهم في تحديد التشقق في المقطع...

ارجو ان يكون الشرح واضحا ومرحبا باي سؤال


----------



## ماجدان (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور كتير قوى أخى العزيز د. خالد على الكراك
بارك الله فيك 

وسوف اناقشكم فى موضوع الأساور والخواتم والشبكه اللى أحنا عملنها فوق دى بعد حين نظرا لضيق الوقت 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## lovesemsem (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا شباب
فعلا اخونا الازهرى دكتور ام هو لقب تلقبونه بيه؟
عاوزين نتعرف اكتر عليكم
ومشكورين على الشرح


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 سبتمبر 2010)

lovesemsem قال:


> مرحبا شباب
> فعلا اخونا الازهرى دكتور ام هو لقب تلقبونه بيه؟
> عاوزين نتعرف اكتر عليكم
> ومشكورين على الشرح



أبدا والله لا دكتور ولا حاجة بس هم مصرين على الموضوع لدرجة اني بدأت اصدق


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ممممممممممممممم سؤال يقرب المعنى ..

الآن .. لو كان الجائز ( الكمرة) موضوعة على الأرض .. يعني ليست معلقة ما بين مسندين ..

في هذه الحال لن يلزمنا تسليح طولاني صحيح ؟
هل سيلزم تسليح عرضاني ؟ هل سيحصل فيها شروخ وهي محملة بحمولات مختلفة .. لكنها على الأرض ؟


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

نعلم أن القوى القاطعة مرتبطة بالعزم .. نظريًا ..
حيث أن القوى القاطعة هي مشتق معادلة العزم ..

لكن عمليًا .. كيف أربط القوى القاصة ( القاطعة) بالعزم ؟


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

توضيحًا للسؤال ؟
هل القوة القاصة تؤثر بفعل الترخيم ( الانتقالات ) أم أنها ليس لها علاقة بها .. ويمكن أن تحدث تشققات .. بدون أن يكون هناك زيادة في الشد على الألياف السفلية وبدون أن ينحني الجائز ؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الوليد أبو خالد قال:


> ممممممممممممممم سؤال يقرب المعنى ..
> 
> الآن .. لو كان الجائز ( الكمرة) موضوعة على الأرض .. يعني ليست معلقة ما بين مسندين ..
> 
> ...



في هذه الحالة سيختلف السلوك تماما ...ستكون عبارة عن خرسانة معرضة لضغط....القص والعزم يحتاج الى مسافة بين المسندين وفي حالة ارتكاز الكمرة على الارض ستكون كل الكمرة عبارة عن مساند....
لكن لماذا نحتاج لتقريب الفهم المسالة اظنها واضحة... لديك مقطع معرض لعزوم وقص العزم ينتج عنه اجهادات محورية يعني اسهم عمودية على سطح المقطع ..القص عبارة عن اجهادات موازية لسطح المقطع ينتج عنها اجهادات شد جانبية يتم مقاومتها بالكانات..ما المشكلة في الفهم بهذه الصورة؟...



> نعلم أن القوى القاطعة مرتبطة بالعزم .. نظريًا ..
> حيث أن القوى القاطعة هي مشتق معادلة العزم ..
> 
> لكن عمليًا .. كيف أربط القوى القاصة ( القاطعة) بالعزم ؟


لم افهم لا توجد علاقة بين السؤال والتسليح حتى لو كانت معادلة القص هي مشتقة العزم...التسليح نحتاجه حيث وجد الشد ايا كان مصدره طالما اننا اعتبرنا ان الخرسانة لا تتحمل لو حدها القوة المسلطة عليها....هذا الاصل في استخدام الحديد...مثلا
افترضنا ان الخرسانة لا تتحمل اي شيء من اجهادات الشد المباشر ...مباشرة نحتاج لحديد طولي
افترضنا ان الخرسانة تتحمل مقدار من الشد الناتج من القص قيمته vc ...نحتاج الى حديد لمقاومة ما تبقى من القص المطبق
افترضنا ان للمقطع سعة معينة في مقاومة اجهاد الضغط المباشر .... مباشرة نحتاج لحديد يساهم مع الخرسانة في تحمل الاجهادات وهو الحديد العولي في حالة الشد بالاسفل....
افترضنا ان الخرسانة تتحمل لوحدها اجهادات الضغط الناتجة من القص...اذا عندما لا يتحملها المقطع لن نضع حديد وانما نقوم بتغيير المقطع...الحكمة هنا ان الانهيار الناتج من القص انهيار مفاجئ وفيه خطورة وبالتالي لزيادة الامان استبعدو فكرة ان يقوم الحديدد بالمساهمة مع الخرسانة في مقاومة اجهاد الضغط الناتج من القص




> نعلم أن القوى القاطعة مرتبطة بالعزم .. نظريًا ..
> حيث أن القوى القاطعة هي مشتق معادلة العزم ..
> 
> لكن عمليًا .. كيف أربط القوى القاصة ( القاطعة) بالعزم ؟





> توضيحًا للسؤال ؟
> هل القوة القاصة تؤثر بفعل الترخيم ( الانتقالات ) أم أنها ليس لها علاقة بها .. ويمكن أن تحدث تشققات .. بدون أن يكون هناك زيادة في الشد على الألياف السفلية وبدون أن ينحني الجائز ؟



ما المترتب على هذا السؤال..احاول الفهم ولم ستطع؟


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عفوًا دكتورنا خالد 

لكني ضايع شوية ... لكن حتى اتأكد من الصورة التي أتخيلها لحدوث التشققات ..

لأتخيل الشكل يكون ظفر .. ( طرف حرف والطرف الآخر وثاقة ) أظن هكذا الأمور تبدو أسهل ..
التسليح الطولاني فيها سيوضع من الأعلى حيث أن الألياف العلوية هي التي ستتعرض للشد ..

عندما أطبق قوة زائدة نهاية الكمرة .. فإنها تسبب انتقال في الموضع الذي طبقت عندها القوة وتسبب تقوس للكمرة.. مما يسبب إجهاد شد .. يحاول أن يفصل الخرسانة عن بعضها ..

التشققات تحصل بفعل الانتقال ( الترخيم) ومالم يحدث انتقال لا يحدث شقوق ؟
أم أن هذا الكلام مجانب للصواب ؟


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

توضيح ..







الشرخ باللون الرصاصي ..

ولذلك نضع حديد ليقاومه .. ( اللون الأحمر )

صحيح أم أني بعيد عن الصورة ؟


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

وفي حال كان الجائز يرتكز على مسندين .. سيسلك فيزيائيًا هذا السلوك ؟






ووفق تخيلي هذا تحدث الشروخ عند حدوث انتقالات ( اظن انكم في مصر تصطلحونها ترخيم ) ..

أي عندما يعاني المنشأ قليلاً من الهبوط .. إما لفرط التحميل .. أو مع مرور الزمن ..

فيتحمل حديد الليف السفلي قوى الشد .. في أسفل الجائز .. وفق مرونته ..

لكن عند حصول الانتقالات .. تحصل أيضًا قوى شد في البيتون تحدث شروخ مائلة ..

نقاومها بوضع إما أساور مائلة .. ( حالة مثالية ) .. أو بصف الأساور جنبًا إلى جنب بتباعد مدروس وفق للكود المطلوب ..


هل هذا الملخص صحيح ..
أم أني أيضًا جانبت فيه الصواب .. وغردت خارج السرب :10:


----------



## lovesemsem (13 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> أبدا والله لا دكتور ولا حاجة بس هم مصرين على الموضوع لدرجة اني بدأت اصدق



عسى الله ان ينولها لك اخ خالد وماذلك على الله بعزيز
وتقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 سبتمبر 2010)

صورتان توضحان :
هنا التشقق والانهيار ناتج من القص فقط تقريبا لاحظ مكانه وانه في الوجه الجانبي للكمرة





وهنا الانهيار ناتج من العزم والقص والتشقق الناتج من االعزم في الدائرة الحمراء لاحظ انه في الوجه السفلي






اعتقد ان الرسمين يوضحان الفرق بين التشققات في كل حالة....ما هو سؤالك الان؟


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

وضحت الصورة بشمهندس خالد ..
سؤالي هو فقط عن الحالة الفيزيائية التي يسلكها شرخ قوى القص ..

الآن شرخ القوى القاصة .. سيبدأ من مركز تطبيق القوى باتجاه أقرب مسند .. صحيح ؟
مثل هذه الصورة ..






أما الشكل الذي تخيلته أنا فهو بسبب العزم وبدأ عند انقطاع الألياف السفلية.. وعند حصول التشقق ولّد إجهادات قاصة في الخرسانة أدت إلى قصها كما تخيلت ..
( كما ظاهر في الصورة الثانية التي أرفقتها انت )





ممممم هل هذا صحيح ؟

مع جزيل الشكر .. تعبتك كتير معي


----------



## engabogabr (13 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اتلغبط يعني الكمرة تكون في وقت واحد معرضة لاجهادات عزوم واجهادات قص ولا انا فاهم غلط حد يقولي.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سلوك التشقق يعتمد على مكان القوة...كلما اقتربنا من المساند كان التشقق الناتج من القص هو السائد كلما ابتعدنا الى المنتصف كان التشقق الناتج من العزم هو المستحوذ على الانهيار....
التشقق يبدا من الاسفل ...يعني ثبت مكان القوة مثلا ولتكن قريبة من المسند والان في كل مرة قم بزيادة الحمل..ستجد ان التشقق يبدأ من المسند ويتسع للاعلى كلما زادت القوة...اذا كانت الخرسانة في الضغط كافية سيستمر التحميل ويتزايد التشقق كما في الرسم اذا كانت الخرسانة غير كافية فعندما يصل الاجهاد على المقطع 0.8fcu^0.5 فسينهار انهيار فوري

كما قلت لك القص اكثر شيء معقد في الخرسانة وكله افتراضات...يعني حتى ان القص يساوي V/bd هذا افتراض اضافة الى تاثير المقطع المتشقق على التوزيع...بل في بعض المراجع Kong and Evan ان الكود البريطاني القديم CP كانت الصيغة المستعملة لحساب القص وتسليحه كانت غير مقبولة مما اضطرهم لتغييرها في الاصدارات الجديدة BS ..هذا فقط لاشير لمدى التعقيد فيه يعني لدرجة ان الكودات تاخذ فيه باحتياطات كبيرة جدا فاذا اردت التوسع فيه فانصحك بالدخول فيه بتركيز شديد...مع التقسيم والتلخيص


----------



## خالد الأزهري (13 سبتمبر 2010)

engabogabr قال:


> انا اتلغبط يعني الكمرة تكون في وقت واحد معرضة لاجهادات عزوم واجهادات قص ولا انا فاهم غلط حد يقولي.



اكيد


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سلوك التشقق يعتمد على مكان القوة...كلما اقتربنا من المساند كان التشقق الناتج من القص هو السائد كلما ابتعدنا الى المنتصف كان التشقق الناتج من العزم هو المستحوذ على الانهيار....
> التشقق يبدا من الاسفل ...يعني ثبت مكان القوة مثلا ولتكن قريبة من المسند والان في كل مرة قم بزيادة الحمل..ستجد ان التشقق يبدأ من المسند ويتسع للاعلى كلما زادت القوة...اذا كانت الخرسانة في الضغط كافية سيستمر التحميل ويتزايد التشقق كما في الرسم اذا كانت الخرسانة غير كافية فعندما يصل الاجهاد على المقطع 0.8fcu^0.5 فسينهار انهيار فوري
> 
> كما قلت لك القص اكثر شيء معقد في الخرسانة وكله افتراضات...يعني حتى ان القص يساوي v/bd هذا افتراض اضافة الى تاثير المقطع المتشقق على التوزيع...بل في بعض المراجع kong and evan ان الكود البريطاني القديم cp كانت الصيغة المستعملة لحساب القص وتسليحه كانت غير مقبولة مما اضطرهم لتغييرها في الاصدارات الجديدة bs ..هذا فقط لاشير لمدى التعقيد فيه يعني لدرجة ان الكودات تاخذ فيه باحتياطات كبيرة جدا فاذا اردت التوسع فيه فانصحك بالدخول فيه بتركيز شديد...مع التقسيم والتلخيص*



الله يجزيك الخير بشهمندس خالد ..

يعني هيك ريحتني .. أنا عندي امتحان بعيد كل البعد عن منهج الخرسانة ومقاومة المواد ها اليومين ..

لكن شاغل بالي التفكير فيها .. لكن كما يبدو .. بدون تجارب مخبرية .. وبدون تمثيل على أرض الواقع .. لا يمكن البت في الحالة الفيزيائية التي سيسلكها المقطع عند القص ..

وأنا قاعد أتخيّل ومش قادر أوصل لنتيجة .. ع بالي سلوك الاسمنت الفيزيائي قريب جدًا للمخيلة بدون أي تجارب واقعية ..

شكرًا جزيلاً باش مهندس .. وإن شاء الله مستقبلاً بحاول أتوسع بالموضوع ..


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

لكن بالنسبة لموضوع المفاصل في الجوائز ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220030.html

لا أدري لماذا لم يفيدنا أحد .. هل هو حالة مثالية .. لا يمكننا تطبيقها بكمرات وجوائز على أرض الواقع ؟؟

متى نستعمل المفصل ؟؟ ألا يوجد له استعمال ؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك ​اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الشرح الرائع الوافى لموضوع قوى القص وكيفية تأثيرها على العناصر ولكنى لاحظت وجود التباس عند بعض الاخوه الزملاء 
لذلك ارجو منك التوضيح أكثر لماذا تكون قوى القص المؤثره على العنصر رأسيه الى اسفل ولكن الشروخ الناتجه عنها تكون مائله بزاويه 45 درجه فأنت أفضل من يملك هذه المقدره ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى وكل عام ونتم بخير​


----------



## ابن السيديه (13 سبتمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان الاخ ماجدان شرح الموضوع واشكره شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك ​اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الشرح الرائع الوافى لموضوع قوى القص وكيفية تأثيرها على العناصر ولكنى لاحظت وجود التباس عند بعض الاخوه الزملاء
> لذلك ارجو منك التوضيح أكثر لماذا تكون قوى القص المؤثره على العنصر رأسيه الى اسفل ولكن الشروخ الناتجه عنها تكون مائله بزاويه 45 درجه فأنت أفضل من يملك هذه المقدره ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى وكل عام ونتم بخير​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير استاذنا نوارة وتقبل الله منا ومنكم 
ولست بافضل من يوضح في وجود اساتذتي من امثالكم وبقية الاخوة الاكارم ...لكنه حسن الظن باخيكم الصغير وارجو الا اخيبه...
---
بالنسبة للتشققات فلنتفق اولا على ان التشقق ناتج من الشد ..اذا وجدنا مركبة شد على الخرسانة فان التشقق الناتج يكون بهذه الصورة





حيث اللون الاحمر يوضح قوة الشد واللون الاخضر يوضح التشقق الناتج...

اذا اتفقنا على هذه النقطة فيمكننا تطبيقها على كمرة معرضة لقص وعندها نجد ان مركبتي القص والقص المتمم ستكون محصلتها عبارة عن قوة شد مائلة كما باللون الاحمر...وعليه يمكن تطبيق المفهوم السابق على القطعة المائلة (باللون الاصفر) فيكون التشقق عمودي على اتجاه عمل الشد فيكون مائلا ...


----------



## eng: issa (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## على الضوى (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح الوافى والمفيد
 على الضوى:12:


----------



## ansys (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الوافية


----------



## ansys (14 سبتمبر 2010)

لابد من معرفة اجهاد القص الفعلي واجهاد القص التصميمي


----------



## eng.amani (14 سبتمبر 2010)

ماافهمه عنها انها قوى ناتجة من التحميل وتكون موازية للمقطع الخرساني وينتج عنها شروخ 
هذه الشروخ تتسع مع الزمن وتكبر لذا نحاصرها بالاساور
حتى ان هناك اساور تميل بزاوية 45 درجة تعتبر الافضل للشرخ المائل 
وكلما قلت المسافة بين كل اسورة واخرى كان افضل 

مشكورين على الشرح
رائع جدا

والله اعلم


----------



## م.ريحان (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع فقد فقد تم الشرح بشكل جميل 
بالنسبة لشكل الأسوارة "الكانة"يمكن أن يكون بشكل u ولكن مع عكفات من أجل الكمرات العادية البسيطة , تعلق بحديد التعليق 
ولكن من أجل الكمرات المقاومة للزلازل حتما يجب أن تكون مستطيل الشكل وعندما تنفذ يتم جعل مكان الإلتحام "التشابك في لأسوارة"مرة للأسفل ومرة للأعلى أي بشكل متناوب


----------



## أم إسحاق (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم والله خيرا على الشرح الرائع
وخصوصا التوضيح للفكرة التى تعلمناها جميعا
فكرة اتجاه وضع حديد التسليح بالنسبة للشرخ ؛هو اتجاه لم الجرح أو الخياطة


----------



## ماجدان (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*قوى القص على الكمرات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الساده الأعضاء عزرا على الإنقطاع 

واشكر الاخ العزيز مهندس خالد على الشرح الوافى 

ولعلى استطيع ان أقدم ما ذكره الاستاذ الكبير خالد الأذهرى بصوره مختلفه أو بطريقه اخرى إن صح التعبير 

الأخ الكريم م. الوليد الموضوع كبير ومعقد إلى حد لا يستهان به وإن كنت مازلت طالبا فسوف يمر عليك شرح هذا القرص بالتفصيل 
ولا بأس من من البحث والسؤال فهو فى رأى الأفضل فى طلب العلم حتى وإن كان يسبق المنهج التعليمى 

أود لفت الإنتباه إلى نقطه فى غاية الأهميه 

" هناك ثلاث من أنواع القص التى تؤثر على القطاع الخرسانى 
1 - القص المباشر direct shear
2 - قص الإلتواء tensional shear
3 - قص الإنحناء bending shear 
كما أن ما يندرج تحت القص المباشر ( قص مفرد - قص مزدوج -قص ثاقب ) "




الوليد أبو خالد قال:


> شكرا جزيلاً أساتذتي ازهري وماجدان ..
> 
> قربت الصورة إلى مخيلتي واتضحت بشكل كافي والحمد لله .. أشكركم جزي الشكر على الشرح الوافي ..
> 
> ...







الوليد أبو خالد قال:


> ممممممم لا الصورة جاهزة وأنا رسمت عليها الخطوط الحمراء ..
> لكن افهم من كلامك بوضعنا الحديد .. أسفل الكمرة مكان الشد .. نكون تغلبنا على هذه الشروخ تماماً ..
> 
> والأساور .. تقوم فقط بمقاومة التشققات في جسم الكمرة .. ؟



سيدى الوليد 

الصوره التى أرفقت تعرض شروخ ناتجه عن العزوم المؤثره على الكمرات وليس شروخ إجهادات القص 
وصحيح يمكن مقاومة هذه الشروخ بالتسليح الطولى 

* فكما ذكر أخونا الأزهرى أن الشروخ تظهر حسب اماكن وجود القوى ونوعيتها من حيث الكميه والكيفيه التى تؤثر بها على المقطع الخرسانى فضلا عن ابعاد القطاع الخرسانى والبحور بين الركائز 

ولنتخيل سويا شكل المقطع الخرسانى لتلك الكمره الذى سوف يكون عباره عن 
مربع مكون من اربعة أضلاع عرض الكمره فوق وتحت وضلعين يساويا عمق الكمره 
وليكن بهذه الصوره






لنبدأ مع 

1 - قوى القص  _" قص الإنحناء "_

كما اسلفنا سابقا انها اى قوى موازيه للقطاع من اى إتجاه 
ولنفرض إتجاه القوه من اعلى إلى أسفل = Q  _" قوى رأسيه مماسيه " _

هكذا 





وهى تفعل بالقطاع ما اسلفنا ذكره عاليه 

س - من أين تأتى هذه القوى ؟؟؟
ج - من اى حمل مركز على مساحة المقطع للكمره ومن أى حمل موزع على مساحة المقطع بشرط ان يكون موازى لذلك القطاع كما اسلفنا 

س - واين تأثر ؟؟؟
ج -بالطبع على كامل الكمره اينما وجدت الأحمال التى تولدها واينما اخذت مقطع الكمره الذى تريد الدراسه عليه 

أنظر معى لتوزيعة الأحمال على الكمره ثم إلى الرسم البيانى لقوى القص shear force 
diagram









وبغض النظر عن التدقيق فى نوعية القوى من مركزه ومزعه والأبعاد فيما بينها 
نجد أن 
1 - قوى القص اكبر ما يمكن عند الركائز 
2 - اقل ما يمكن عن منتصف البحر 
3 - تتزايد قوى القص كلما إقتربنا من الركائز تدريجيا 

ملحوظه هامه جدا 
مرفقات الرسم البيانى عاليه تمثل التحليل الإنشائى ولا تمثل القطاعات الخرسانيه 
أى أن عند التحليل الإنشائى يتم فرض قطاع الكمره بخط والعمود أو الركيزه بنقطه وهذا بالطبع مغاير لواقع حجوم هذه القطاعات ولكنه معبر بالطبع عما نريد
المهم أن فى الواقع نجد أن أكبر قوى قص تكون بالقرب من الركائز على مسافه تساوى نصف عمق قطاع الكمره تقريبا d/2

س - اين تظهر شروخ القص الناجمه عن قوى القص ؟؟
ج - بالقرب من الركائز 









س - لماذا بالقرب من الركائز ؟؟؟؟

بكل بساطه تكون قوى القص اكبر ما يمكن بالقرب من الركائز 

س - كيف تكون قوى القص أكبر بالقرب من الركائز ؟؟؟؟

كما فى التفسير عاليه فى مشاركتى السابقه عندما تجد جسائة الكمره يطول اكبر من جه وباقى الكمره بحجم اقل بكثير من جه 
يصبح الفرق فى القوى الشاده فيما بينهم لصالح مقطع الكمره الأكبر وتصبح المنطقه فيما بينهم بالقرب من الركائز أضعف المناطق للإنهيار وتكون الشروخ 

وحسابيا ..... بواسطة التحليل الإنشائى للمقطع 
سوف يتطلب منا حساب قوى القص المؤثره على القطاعات
فليكن 
قطاع عند المنتصف : ستكون محصلة قوى القص متساويه من الجهتين وذلك فى حالات توزيع القوى بالتماثل على الكمره وبذلك يلاشى كل منهما الآخر 
قطاع بالقرب من الركيزه : ستكون محصلة قوى القص اكبر ما يمكن تقريبا لأنها سوف تساوى مجموع القوى على يمين القطاع مثلا بينما ستكون مجموع القوى على اليسار اقل بكثير 

وإليك هذا الينك 
الذى يوضح كيفية حساب قوى القص عند عدة قطاعات 
http://www.ecourses.ou.edu/cgi-bin/ebook.cgi?doc=&topic=st&chap_sec=08.2&page=example

س - كيف يكون الشرخ ؟؟ ومن أين يبدأ ؟؟؟
ج - الشرخ مائلا بزاويه تقارب 45 درجه ولا تشغل بالك بمعرفة السبب فالموضوع صعب قليلا إذ يتطلب دراسة principal tensile stress وذلك عبر دراسة element on neutral axis

ولكن عامة كما ذكر الاستاذ خالد 
وبالإستعانه بمرفقاته





نتيجة تواجد قص الإنحناء تنشأ إجهادات شد قطريه بالكمرات وهى عباره عن الإجهادات الرئيسه وتكون عباره عن إجهادات شد أو ضغط ومحصلتها تساوى قيمة قص الإنحناء وتزداد قيمتها كلما أقتربنا من الركائز نظرا للزياده التدريجيه فى قوى القص 

ويبدا الشرخ من الاسفل إلى الأعلى مائلا فى حالتنا هذه لأنه تم فرض إتجاه التحميل من الأعلى إلى الأسفل 
وعنه يكون بالطبيعى الإزاحه فى القطاع إلى الاسفل أى إتجاه الترخيم بالأسفل فتتولد وتبدأ الشروخ بالأسفل وعندما لا يستطيع القطاع مقاومة الترخيم الناتج من القوى المذكوره 

وهذا ناتج اختبار تحميل لقوى القص على كمره حيث تبدأ الشروخ تتكون من الأسفل وتزداد طولا وإتساعا إلى الأعلى 





والكمره من الجه الأخرى 





تسليح الكمرات لمقاومة إجهادات القص 

فذلك كما ذكرت عاليه بإستخدام الكانات = الأساور والحديد المكسح 

* حديثا اصبح الأستغناء عن تكسيح الحديد والإكتفاء بتكثيف الكانات حسب الدراسه والتحليل الإنشائى للمقطع ويتم التنفيذ طبقا للمخططات التصميميه وهذا ما يعرف بالنظام الأمريكى 

* هناك أشتراطات تسليح اخرى يجب أتباعها بأى حال من الأحوال مثل 
- الحد الأدنى للتسليح بصفه عامه وليكن فى مثالنا هذا " الكانات " 
والتى يلزم وضع الحد الأدنى من الكانات ( 5 فاى 6 مم /م) وان تبدأ من وجه الركيزه مباشرة

تفيد الكانات أيضا 
* تشكيل القطاع 
* الحفاظ على ممطولية القطاع الخرسانى
* تعليق اسياخ التسليح 
* تساعد فى مقاومة حد التشرخ 
* تقاوم الإجهادات الناتجه من الزحف 



الوليد أبو خالد قال:


> بالمختصر ..
> 
> التسليح الطولاني .. ( الأسياخ ) ..
> نستعملها لمقاومة الشد فقط في ألياف البيتون ( الخرسانة ) .. العلوية والسفلية ..
> ...



تمام وصحيح هذا الكلام 



الوليد أبو خالد قال:


> بالمختصر ..
> 
> بينما التسليح الطولاني ليس له علاقة بجسم الخرسانة ..



لا ادرى ماذا تقصد بجسم الخرسانه 
ولكن إن كنت تقصد ان شروخ عزوم الإنحناء لا تتكون بكامل المقطع فهذا خطأ 
شروخ عزوم الإنحناء تظهر بالاسفل رأسيه فى منتصف البحر ماره بكامل المقطع حتى يتم الفصل فى القطاع الخرسانى عند الإنهيار التام هذا فى حالة العزوم الموجبه 
ويحدث العكس فى الإتجاه للشروخ مع العزوم السالبه




الوليد أبو خالد قال:


> وفي حال كان تدلي الجسر ( عمقه - ارتفاعه ) كبير ..
> فإنه سيكون معرض للتشققات بشكل كبير مالم يتم تسليحه بالأساور ..
> 
> هل صحيح ما توصلت إليه .. ؟



الله ينور.....فتح الله عليك م. الوليد

نعم صحيح 100% ....... معلومه دقيقه للغايه 
حيث لضمان التاثير بقوى قص على القطاع وعدم السماح للقطاع بالتأثر بقوى تسبب عزوم إنحناء عند إجراء أختبار القص 
يتم تقليل بحر الكمرت والأهم زيادة العمق 
وعند التحميل بمثل هذه الحاله 
وفى عدم وجود حديد تسليح " الكانات = الأساور " لمقاومة الإجهاد الذى أجبرناه نوعا ما أن ينشأ من قص الإنحناء سوف ينهار القطاع تدريجيا بدا بتكوين الشروخ 


ارجو أن اكون أوضحت جزء يجعلك على أول الطريق مع قوى القص 
وبإذن الله تعالى سوف نكمل الحديث عن عزوم الإنحناء


----------



## ماجدان (14 سبتمبر 2010)

م.ريحان قال:


> شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع فقد فقد تم الشرح بشكل جميل
> بالنسبة لشكل الأسوارة "الكانة"يمكن أن يكون بشكل u ولكن مع عكفات من أجل الكمرات العادية البسيطة , تعلق بحديد التعليق
> ولكن من أجل الكمرات المقاومة للزلازل حتما يجب أن تكون مستطيل الشكل وعندما تنفذ يتم جعل مكان الإلتحام "التشابك في لأسوارة"مرة للأسفل ومرة للأعلى أي بشكل متناوب[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## eng.amani (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الساده الأعضاء عزرا على الإنقطاع
> 
> ...


 



الله يعطيك العافية ... مشكور جدا 
ولكن الست العضو " سالدان " سابقا ؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.amani قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية ... مشكور جدا
> ولكن الست العضو " سالدان " سابقا ؟؟



السلام عليكم 

الله يبارك فى حضرتك ويجزيك خيرا 
نعم انا هو العضو ولكن تغير فى الصفه التجاريه للمكتب أستدعت تغير اسم العضويه بالملتقى الحبيب 

ولكن من أين عرفت ؟؟؟ 
من تقارب الاسمين ؟ أم الأسلوب .......؟؟ أم هو التوقيع ؟؟

وشكرا لمرورك الطيب ايها الأخت الكريمه


----------



## eng.amani (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الله يبارك فى حضرتك ويجزيك خيرا
> نعم انا هو العضو ولكن تغير فى الصفه التجاريه للمكتب أستدعت تغير اسم العضويه بالملتقى الحبيب
> ...


 

من مشاركتكم في موضوع الساعة انتابني الشك ولكن التوقيع اكد لي ذلك اكثر 

مشكور


----------



## wahid69 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## م.ريحان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للتصحيح أقصد بالعكفات ثني اكيد شيء معروف لكن أحببت المشاركة فهذه أول مشاركة لي غير مشاركاتي في شكر الأعضاء في المنتدى


----------



## ماجدان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

م.ريحان قال:


> شكرا للتصحيح أقصد بالعكفات ثني اكيد شيء معروف لكن أحببت المشاركة فهذه أول مشاركة لي غير مشاركاتي في شكر الأعضاء في المنتدى



مشكور صاحب الأسم العطر م. ريحان على التواصل 

واسمح لى أن اعرض بمشاركتك بهذا الشكل 





جميل جدا التفصيله المعلنه 
وصحيحه لا شىء فى ذلك نظريا .... وإن كان يمكن تنفيذها عمليا نوعا ما كما فى الكانات المفتوحه بالبلاطات المفرغه 
ولكن لا يمكن من خلالها تحقيق الأمان عند الأخذ فى الأعتبار إجهادات اللى والزلازل على القطاع 

فضلا عن أن لابد من تجاوز الحد الأدنى من التسليح لتحقيق ممطولية القطاع الخرسانى 
وأيضا تشكيل القطاع الخرسانى 

فيفضل من باب الإلزام تنفيذ الكانه مغلقه 

والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك كل الخير أخي ماجدان .. ويزيدك من علمه وينور عليك ..

اعذرني على التّأخر في الرّد .. كان عندي مادة قدمتها والحمد لله تمام التمام ..


وضحت الصورة إلى مخيلتي بشكل كبير .. لكني بحاجة لدراسة أعمق للقص .. لأتمكن من التّخيل الفعلي للحالة التي سيسلكها المقطع عند زيادة التّحميل ..

لكن اتضحت الفكرة إلى حد كبير .. ما أجمل تدعيم الأفكار وشرحها بالصّور والفيديو ..
لأ أدري إلى متى تغفل كلياتنا وجامعاتنا عن هذه النّاحية ..


----------



## الوليد أبو خالد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

فكرة .. لفهم الألياف العلوية والسفلية .. وتأثرها بالشد والضّغط ..
بصراحة كنت شايف مبدأهم صعب شوي .. لكن بعد تخيلي الفكرة .. صارت المبدأ سهل جدّا ..
لفهم تأثر الخرسانة بعزوم الشد والضغط ..

ولماذا نضع الحديد في الوثاقة ( الكابولي ) بالأعلى ، بينما نضع الحديد في الجائز مابين مسندين ... بالأسفل ..


المطلوب : عودان آيسكريم .. مثل هذه :





* للوثاقة :*

امسك أحد أطراف العود بسبابتك وإبهامك الأيسران ..
اضغط على العود بقوة مركزة بيدك الأخرى من الأعلى .. من طرفه الآخر ..

ستجد أن العود يتشقق من الأعلى ( ناحية الألياف العلوية ) ،حيث أن الألياف العلوية تتعرض للشد ..
بينما تتعرض الألياف السفلية للضغط ..
ولذلك نسلح الوثاقة من الأعلى ..

 للجائز البسيط ( بيم بين مسندين ) :

ضع العود ما بين سبابتك وإبهامك الأيسران .. ( قم بتسنيد طرفي العود على سبابتك وإبهامك )
طبق قوّة مركّزة في منتصف العود بيدك الأخرى ..

ستجد أن العود ينكسر ويبدأ التشقق من الأسفل .. (الألياف السفلية ) ..، حيث أنها هي التي تتعرض للشد ..


هل هناك فكرة تمكنني من التطبيق منزليًا لفكرة مبدأ القص ..
والتسليح بالأساور ؟
أتمنى أن أجد ذلك ..


----------



## ahmed arfa (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا" علي هذ الشرح الوافي


----------



## engabogabr (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن عندي سؤال هل يمكن ان يحدث انهيار للكمرة نتيجة قوى العزوم وقوى القص مثلا في ثلث الكمرة ..
والسؤال التاني ايهما غالبا يحدث اكتر انهيار العزوم ام انهيار القص ..


----------



## احمدمدني (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 24civil (10 أبريل 2011)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> إضافه لما جاء به الدكتور بن الأزهرى
> 
> ...


 
بالجد شرح اكثر من رائع شكرا


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بيكم على هذا الشرح


----------



## محمد ابراهيم . (8 مارس 2012)

معلومات هامه جدا شكرا جزيلا يابشمهندس


----------



## mortada123 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

س حد يقولى ايه الحل فيها


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (3 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

بارك الله الجميع


----------



## Mohamed laith (22 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح الوافي


----------



## eng galaxy (24 يناير 2013)

_*شكرا لحضراتكم علي هذا الموضوع الرائع*_


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

كفيتوا ووفيتوا يابشوات مشكوررررررررررررررررين


----------



## liza yousif (22 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عندما نعمل bending moment diagram بدايةً بعد استخراج كل القوى للمساند ولرسم منحني عزم الانحناء يتوجب استخراج الـshear ولمقاومة اية قوة يجب ان نحصل على اقل اجهاد وبالرجوع الى مور سيركل يكون اقصى اجهاد بزاوية تقترب من ال45 درجة ونجد من مرتسم الشير تكون قيمته كبيرة بالقرب من المساند ولمقاومته فلابد من مادة تتحمل الشد وحديد التلسيح هو الافضل ويجب وضعه عمودي على اتجاه القوة لصدها ولذلك نضع الاتاري ونكثفها قرب المساند اما في الوسط فلغرض مسك حديد التسليح الرئيسي ومنع القالب اثناء الصب من الانبعاج وغير ذلك وعلى العموم تحتاج الى خيال خصب عند رسم bending moment diagram


----------



## rj.civileng (23 يوليو 2013)

شرح جميل مشكورين


----------

